# Getting A New Bow For My "b.w. Raymond"



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My Elgin 571 is a fine watch - and was a present from a friend in the US. The thing is, the original bow has been lost from it and had been replcced with a wire bow which didn't look right. I wasn't sure whether to try and re-case the watch, to sell mine and buy one with a better case - or look for a replacement bow. None of these solutions seemed right - and no local watchmaker had a bow to fit.

By chance, I came across a goldsmith and silversmith - Adam Phillips - who specialises in watch cases:

http://www.watchcaseworks.co.uk/home

Adam has said he's able to make a bow to match the case - brass with gilding -and so it's gone off to him for work. This is the watch as it is at present:










The original bow would have risen from the shoulder - you can see the gaps left by the replacement wire bow. So - here's hoping all will turn out well. I don't normally believe in changing the appearance of an old watch - preferring to leave it "as is" - but the wire bow does detract from the case appearance.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I've got my Elgin 571 back from the watchcase maker, with a new bow and with the case re-nickeled and re-gilded. It looks very nice.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice you must be pleased with the result , looks great


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent job, Will...you must be well pleased with that result.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks folks - yes, I'm very pleased. The watch needs a service, in fact, because it's not running perfectly - not surprising with all the journeys it's done recently! I'm very lucky in that I have a friend in the US who has a friend who is an Amish watch repairer - a very good one who specialises in RR watches - so I can send a watch for servicing to the States for $20 postage (there and back) and pay bottom dollar for the service!.


----------

